# DirectX11 für Vista



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

*DirectX11 für Vista*

Microsoft hat endlich DirectX11 für Vista veröffentlicht, verstecken tut sich das ganze im "Plattform-Update für Windows Vista".

Link: Description of the Platform Update for Windows Server 2008 and the Platform Update for Windows Vista

Mangels Vista kann ich allerdings nicht testen, ob es funktioniert


----------



## HomeboyST (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Leider keine DX 11 Karte oder Spiel....


----------



## Schniepel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Microsoft hat endlich DirectX11 für Vista veröffentlicht, verstecken tut sich das ganze im "Plattform-Update für Windows Vista".
> 
> Link: Description of the Platform Update for Windows Server 2008 and the Platform Update for Windows Vista
> 
> Mangels Vista kann ich allerdings nicht testen, ob es funktioniert



install. lässt es sich ohne probleme.hab aber auch noch keine DX11 karte das ich es im benchmark testen könnte.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Das nenne ich mal eine gute User-News.Thanks


----------



## Nixtreme (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

*Plattformupdate für Windows Vista, x64-basierte Systeme (KB971644)*
So lautet die ofizielle Kennung bei Windows Update.

Des lustige ist ich hab das Update vor 10 min installiert ohne zu wissen, dass es eigtl. dx11 ist! Als der PC dann bootete hab ich diverse foren dursucht wann denn nun endlich DX11 für Vista rauskommt und siehe da, es war genau das update was ich grad installiert hatte 
Auch gut, es hieß ja DX11 beschleunigt generell alle Spiele und auch mich non-dx11 Hardware  soll es spürbare Vorteile geben...

Edit: hier noch ein screen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Wayne...die hätten XP lieber mit DX 10 und 11 ausstatten und Vista elendig 
Verrecken lassen sollen! Sorry für die Kraftausdrücke, ihr Vista Jünger im Forum.
Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht von euch Niedergemacht für meine "Frechheit"


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Naja, wo nicht viel Inhalt kommt, kann man auch nichts fertig machen. 

MfG


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, wo nicht viel Inhalt kommt, kann man auch nichts fertig machen.
> 
> MfG


 So is es.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr immer habt.
1. XP ist OK, vergesst aber nicht, dass es beim Erscheinen ziemlich besch. war von der Performance
2. Mein Vista rennt mittlerweile nach allen Updates perfekt
3. Darum kaufe ich mir erst mal kein Win 7, da kommen die Fehler sicherlich auch noch zum Vorschein


----------



## Ultrawoach (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Vista Jünger? Win 7 ist angesagt...! 
Wer will denn jetzt noch XP? Sogar mein Arbeitgeber setzt ab Anfang nächsten Jahres auf Win 7.
Und das soll was heißen...

Greetz


----------



## hzdriver (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Also ich hab Vista hier liegen , mal Probeweise installiert 2. HDD , und bei XP geblieben . Finde es generell ne Frechheit , Grafikprogramme an ein BS zu koppeln ! mfg


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Hmm, laut Vista-Uptdate bin ich aufm neuesten Stand, aber dxdiag zeigt noch DirectX 10 an...
Hab zwar weder n Spiel noch ne Graka die DX11 unterstützen, aber vllt erhöhts ja allgemein die Spieleperformance... 
Dann werd ich wohl mal direkt bei Microsoft schauen müssen (oder warten bis mein Win 7 endlich ankommt, da ists ja schon mit dabei)
Greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Jep, ist bei mir nicht anders, da steht dauerhaft DX10 drinne, da kannste ruminstallieren, was du willst.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

hmmm... hast du dann auch dx11 Hardware oder nur dx10?? Weil eig sollts der mir ja schon anzeigen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*

Tja, komisch ist, dass in System32 Ordner schon die DX11 Datei drinne ist, trotzdem zeigt mir DXdiag nur DX10 an, obs an der GTX 260 liegt, weiß ich nicht.
War aber bei XP nicht so, da installiert man DX9 und es wird auch DX9 angezeigt, obwohl noch eine DX7 Karte drinne ist.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> *Plattformupdate für Windows Vista, x64-basierte Systeme (KB971644)*
> 
> Auch gut, es hieß ja DX11 beschleunigt generell alle Spiele und auch mich non-dx11 Hardware  soll es spürbare Vorteile geben...


Das würde ich gerne in einem Benchmark sehen.


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Leider keine DX 11 Karte oder Spiel....


  bei mir dasselbe


----------



## Nixtreme (24. November 2009)

*AW: DirectX11 für Vista*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne in einem Benchmark sehen.


Klar, ich doch auch
Vielleicht macht PCGH da mal nen Test ob DX11 unter Vista mit non-DX11 Hardware und mit DX9 bzw. DX10 spielen Vorteile bringt


----------

